
Open source object store database for Java/Ruby/Python - zzzmarcus
http://www.10gen.com/wiki/db.guide
======
zzzmarcus
It isn't ready for prime-time yet, but unlike other object databases, the
licensing is clear (though not ideal IMHO--AGPL3) and it's under active
development.

Here's the Github repo: <http://github.com/10gen/mongo/tree/master>

And the architecture: <http://www.10gen.com/wiki/db.guide.02_architecture>

